# snowplow bid



## als06 (Nov 3, 2014)

what would be the rate for plowing 3.5 acres of pavement around a warehouse plus clearing 1200 feet of sidewalks for 2-4 inches and then every 4 inches thereafter in PA. I've been in business for 7 years servicing residentials and small businesses ( gas stations, cvs, etc) but something of this magnitude has me baffled.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

What equipment and sizes are you using? 
How many & average snowfalls do you get? Do they want deicing also?


----------



## als06 (Nov 3, 2014)

2500 w/8ft, f250 w/8.5 ft V-plow and 3500 dump with 9 ft, JD utility loader rear snowblow combo, and pretty much access to what ever equipment I need. I just not sure what would be a fair price for myself and the potential client. I'm looking for an accumulation quote for 0-4", 4+-8", etc.and I dont want to lowball and cut my own throat. I'd rather not have the work because I have plenty of other clients but I'm looking at this as an opportunity to expand.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

als06;1859502 said:


> what would be the rate for plowing 3.5 acres of pavement around a warehouse plus clearing 1200 feet of sidewalks for 2-4 inches and then every 4 inches thereafter in PA. I've been in business for 7 years servicing residentials and small businesses ( gas stations, cvs, etc) but something of this magnitude has me baffled.


aprox $20k with proper equip. up to 4" labor/material/insurance/fuel/


----------



## als06 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, I sure didn't expect that ! ur in philly, I'm in the lehigh valley, shouldn't be much difference. Are you saying 20k per 4" event? Sure glad I asked cause that's way over what I was thinking


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you in Bangor Pennsylvania area?


----------



## als06 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am, why do u ask?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

On your mobile tag next to posts it looks like a zipcode. I was gonna look up your average amount of snowstorms but wasn't sure if it was the right area.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*best to be prepared and have proper equipment on site . dont wanna be looking for rentals when a foot or more is coming, they're just not available .

you'll need atleast 1 loader w/ 12 -14-16' box plow to run that amount of surface before burying yourself in your own windrows in a biggy . some here say 1 truck to 1 acre in 1 hour . there are many variables to that method . type of snow , amount of snow , trigger type, size truck, size & type plow and so on .

the key is to be prepared and dont get caught with your pants down around your ankles . you dont see target , walmart or lowes giving it away . if you charge accordingly & GET PAID , then it seems like a lil fun . *


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

als06;1859553 said:


> Wow, I sure didn't expect that ! ur in philly, I'm in the lehigh valley, shouldn't be much difference. Are you saying 20k per 4" event? Sure glad I asked cause that's way over what I was thinking


Hell no, not 20k per event or per push.

Per season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

OP, a truck and a good v plow with wings is all you need unless you've got a very odd set up lot.

3.5-4 hours and it's done.



Citytow;1859686 said:


> *
> you'll need atleast 1 loader w/ 12 -14-16' box plow to run that amount of surface before burying yourself in your own windrows in a biggy . some here say 1 truck to 1 acre in 1 hour . there are many variables to that method . type of snow , amount of snow , trigger type, size truck, size & type plow and so on .
> *


Why in the world would you need a loader with 14-16 foot pusher on it for 3.5 acres? That's insane.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

1 truck could handle that lot if it stayed there(depending on layout) I would prefer a skidsteer and a truck in that lot. If you were caught up the truck could hit something else and skidsteer could stay there.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Or the skid could do the whole job with 2-3 hours to spare.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

One truck could handle this lot with perfect conditions. 4 inches of snow that fell from 10pm and ended at 3 pm. We all know that is not the case in 90 percent of the storms we see. What if you are getting snow at 9 am at 1-2 inches per hour? Or it starts snow at 4 am and continues through the day, etc. If you only have one truck there you are screwed. At the minimum I would put 2-3 trucks or one truck and a small machine in a lot this size. I typically will only put a machine in a lot if it is greater than 4 maybe 5 acres. I would be in the 25k range salt included. That's for the season.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I agree with that^^ I definitely wouldn't want 1 truck in that lot in a blizzard. It also depends a lot on how many spaces they can give up and if there is a lot of places to put snow. I like the machine there with a plow or pusher and a bucket to stack snow up a little.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1859932 said:


> OP, a truck and a good v plow with wings is all you need unless you've got a very odd set up lot.
> 
> 3.5-4 hours and it's done.
> 
> Why in the world would you need a loader with 14-16 foot pusher on it for 3.5 acres? That's insane.


I 2nd this WHY?

With right plow on a truck in 4'' snow would be there under 2 hrs for the lot Depending on the lay out 
With OP trucks he should be able handle 3.5 acres Mid season he will learn the lot and know how clean it faster


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1860553 said:


> I 2nd this WHY?
> 
> With right plow on a truck in 4'' snow would be there under 2 hrs for the lot Depending on the lay out
> With OP trucks he should be able handle 3.5 acres Mid season he will learn the lot and know how clean it faster


Exaclty my point. They average 31 inches a year according to the zip code he has posted.

While I agree it's never a bad idea to have extra iron availiable, how can you justify and bid properties for the "just in case blizzard" factor to have a wheel loader on site for 3.5 acres? If a situation like this arises and you do happen to get 10 inches of snow in a single storm, the whole area will be shut down anyway, because all they're used to dealing with is 31 inches a year!

Use some logic guys.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

31 inches of snow is not much, we get over double that. If this is the case I would say 2 trucks should be plenty. Make sure you push the first couple storms back far enough.


----------

